# Dubstep/Jungle/Drum and Bass



## Tweek (Sep 3, 2008)

Anyone listen to either of these? If you don't, I've written a concise overview of each genre for your own edification below. And remember, learning is FUN. _*FUN*_ I SAY! 

For those of you who have never heard of it, dubstep is a relatively new type of electronic music that is pretty much impossible to describe. Some of it's minimal, while some songs are heavily layered. No one can decide on a standard for anything, but the same overall vibe is expressed by all the major artists. It's a visceral, often moody type of music that is distantly related to Jamaican dub and ska, but blended with a type of English techno called two-step that had rapidly degenerated as a genre. The only two elements that are shared by most of the songs is a halftime signature and an extremely heavy sub-frequency bassline that should be listened to out of the largest subwoofer you can get your hands on...you should be able to feel the sound through your chest and head hair; It's an extremely physical experience that is not for everyone. It sounds good through high-quality headphones, but is much better through at least a 2.1 system that has an ok sub.

Jungle is based on a very common breakbeat sample called the Amen break. It was originally a drum solo at the end of a soul-type song, but some MCs in Kingston, Jamaica realized it sounded really good if you sped it up 200% on a turntable and looped the sample, then rapped really fast while adding a killer bass track to it. Rastafar I. 

Anyways, it evolved into Drum n' Bass, which became the opposite of trance (the music most people associate with techno), and was dark and unrelenting instead of airy and fluid. Even without lyrics, it feels like the rave equivalent of West Side gangster rap, possibly even more menacing. It often brings mosh pits to mind, not hugging or prancing around with glowsticks. The best examples:

Some reggae/dub-inspired UK Garage from right before it collapsed and Dubstep rose from the ashes:
El-B - Digital
Zed Bias - Jigga Up

Dubstep:Burial - Archangel
Burial - Ghost Hardware

Skream - Superfly <--AMAZING animation!!!
Caspa - Cockney Violin
Benga & Coki - Night

Jungle: UK Apache & Shy FX - Original Nuttah
(Skip to 1:03) Congo Natty - Wardance
Various songs by Dread Bass

Drum and Bass: 
Moby - Alice (Noisia Remix)
Dieselboy & Tech Itch - Atlantic State
(Skip to 1:10) Limewax - He Will Find Us
Dylan - Dominion

Have fun kids, and remember: hearing loss is no joke.


----------

